# Reporting SDs or ETLs



## JustANobody (Feb 6, 2022)

Where do I go to get real help with bad business practices, borderline illegal practices really, salaried leaders who are breaking Target’s very own ethics guidelines book etc? I have expressed my concerns in sit down conversations with my store’s leaders. HR etl and SD lied to my face and many others on serious topics. 

Is there any hope? Should I contact an attorney and see what my options are? I tried calling the integrity hotline and was greeted by a person who barely spoke english and couldn’t do anything but copy paste a report into the computer. I said nevermind and hung up.

I have damning evidence. The question is do higher up people in Target really give two shits? Or will they just brush it aside?

They are punishing TMs for calling in during ice and snow storms, punish team members who miss work because of car problems, punish team members who take their 15s instead of skipping them regularly, punish team members who have documented medical issues, etc. Punishments are in the form of threats, CAs, drastically reduced hours that could be proven. Please help


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 6, 2022)

Hrpb


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 7, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Hrpb


Correction HRBP.
Documents all events. Be ready for a fight. 1st qtr has no hours.
You can quit & apply elsewhere.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Feb 7, 2022)

JustANobody said:


> They are punishing TMs for calling in during ice and snow storms, punish team members who miss work because of car problems, punish team members who take their 15s instead of skipping them regularly, punish team members who have documented medical issues, etc. Punishments are in the form of threats, CAs, drastically reduced hours that could be proven. Please help


The TMs who are calling off for weather/car issues, do they have other attendance issues that this is just the straw that broke the back?  Sometimes the team can call off a bunch for other reasons and when it comes to an actual emergency or something of the like it becomes too much and are held accountable.

The ones who are getting punished for taking their 15s, are they being held accountable to not completing their workload?  Or are they literally being told don't take your 15?  There is a huge difference.  They are allowed to hold them accountable if they don't think they are getting the appropriate amount of work done in the given time.

Also every team member across the board is seeing less hours right now.  It's easy to see things as punishment when you are frustrated or don't agree with how others are handling things.  If you step back and look at all of your accusations, are they really what you think or are they just the leaders holding the team accountable.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 7, 2022)

You obviously have no idea what “punishment” is… find your HRPeePee give them a tug and see if it raises their interest..


----------



## DC Diva (Feb 7, 2022)

What in hearing is someone who has a problem with being held accountable. My guess is they think every call in should be excused, and probably showed up with a note from their mommy that wasnt accepted as documentation. How dare they hold someone accountable to come to work and do their job. Oh the humanity!


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 7, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> What in hearing is someone who has a problem with being held accountable. My guess is they think every call in should be excused, and probably showed up with a note from their mommy that wasnt accepted as documentation. How dare they hold someone accountable to come to work and do their job. Oh the humanity!


idk, this:


> punish team members who take their 15s instead of skipping them regularly, punish team members who have documented medical issue


sounds like you didnt read the entire comment and just want to flaunt your work ethic or something


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 7, 2022)

Relax 


sunnydays said:


> idk, this:
> 
> sounds like you didnt read the entire comment and just want to flaunt your work ethic or something


can you please be respectful to everyone. Thank you.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 7, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Relax
> 
> can you please be respectful to everyone. Thank you.


Can you please do the same going forward?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 7, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Can you please do the same going forward?


I want to…I really do…


----------



## JustANobody (Feb 7, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> What in hearing is someone who has a problem with being held accountable. My guess is they think every call in should be excused, and probably showed up with a note from their mommy that wasnt accepted as documentation. How dare they hold someone accountable to come to work and do their job. Oh the humanity!


Hi there, one team member in my department who I personally know outside of work. Squeaky clean attendance and performance. Just a normal guy who comes and does his job and leaves. Got sick. Went to doctor. Provided doctor’s note(Greeted me on his first day back, saw the doctor’s note in his hand). He was out for maybe a week? Hours cut in half for the next month, and unequal treatment compared to other tms. Not covid though.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 7, 2022)

JustANobody said:


> Hi there, one team member in my department who I personally know outside of work. Squeaky clean attendance and performance. Just a normal guy who comes and does his job and leaves. Got sick. Went to doctor. Provided doctor’s note(Greeted me on his first day back, saw the doctor’s note in his hand). He was out for maybe a week? Hours cut in half for the next month, and unequal treatment compared to other tms. Not covid though. So fuck off buddy


To be fair, hours have been cut across the board…I know it’s used as a “punishment” in some cases, but right now cutting hours is status quo….
You are not garnering support by throwing the fuck word around , which I am usually a fan of.


----------



## JustANobody (Feb 7, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> The TMs who are calling off for weather/car issues, do they have other attendance issues that this is just the straw that broke the back?  Sometimes the team can call off a bunch for other reasons and when it comes to an actual emergency or something of the like it becomes too much and are held accountable.
> 
> The ones who are getting punished for taking their 15s, are they being held accountable to not completing their workload?  Or are they literally being told don't take your 15?  There is a huge difference.  They are allowed to hold them accountable if they don't think they are getting the appropriate amount of work done in the given time.
> 
> Also every team member across the board is seeing less hours right now.  It's easy to see things as punishment when you are frustrated or don't agree with how others are handling things.  If you step back and look at all of your accusations, are they really what you think or are they just the leaders holding the team accountable.


Three team members off the top of my head in hardlines. Completely normal attendance, I work with them daily. Those tms are being treated incredibly differently. That’s the gray area. It’s nearly impossible to prove that because salaried leaders could just say “No I didn’t”. I’m referring to continuous days of making those tms push truck faster, more truck, pulling those tms around the store over anyone else, targeting them on the walkie etc. Things that make those tms feel bad about themselves. 

SD tells tms all the time “You cannot take your 15”. Verbatim. Completely normal performance, truck’s always done and so are 141s etc. SD and ETLs guilt tms into doing other work over taking 15s. “Awesome I see your truck is done, go ahead and hop over to help John Doe with seasonal til it’s done”
Then as an example, if a tm takes his or her 30 during seasonal push, they make sure to call on the walkie right at 30 minutes to continue pushing.  When a tm asks yeah can I take that 15 now? The ETL says “Just take it later”. Before you know it their 8 hour shift is over. SD and ETLs also continuously schedule one tm in starbucks from open to 12pm, and does the same walkie BS and won’t allow them to take 15s.

Last thing. I checked the paper schedule in TSC before ever being concerned about all this. The handful of tms who are dealing with this are seeing reduced hours. Everyone else is at 40 give or take maybe 2 hours


----------



## JustANobody (Feb 7, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> To be fair, hours have been cut across the board…I know it’s used as a “punishment” in some cases, but right now cutting hours is status quo….
> You are not garnering support by throwing the fuck word around , which I am usually a fan of.


You’re right. I apologize. I’m just upset, edited it out. Thank you


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 7, 2022)

I would say, I am going on my 15. They can’t deny it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 7, 2022)

JustANobody said:


> You’re right. I apologize. I’m just upset, edited it out.


Thank you, if you want real change/accountability, unfortunately you have to jump through hoops like hotline and going over your SD and ETL-HR. In the end it might yield no tangible results, but you can at least live with yourself and a sense of good faith effort.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 7, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I would say, I am going on my 15. They can’t deny it.


Who can deny thy master 🤣


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 7, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Who can deny thy master 🤣


If I don’t get my coffee, I am not happy.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Feb 8, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> idk, this:
> 
> sounds like you didnt read the entire comment and just want to flaunt your work ethic or something


Tell me what about my answer leads you to believe I didn't read the whole post?  The OP implied people are getting punished for taking their 15s.  I asked if they are literally being told they need to skip their break or if they are just being held accountable for their workload being completed?  For example "you have 4.5 hours to complete your work, TM X is able to complete it". Maybe TM X is skipping their breaks or something of the like.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Feb 8, 2022)

JustANobody said:


> SD tells tms all the time “You cannot take your 15


If this is true then you can 100% report them.  I know that the hotline is basically pointless, I knew a TM who called the hotline on an SD once and they ended up knowing verbatim exactly everything that was said.  This SD had a great relationship with the DSD, I don't know that in a different situation it would have made a difference or not.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 8, 2022)

I don’t think anything illegal was done, so your best bet is to call the integrity hotline and hope they don’t start targeting you too.


----------



## boobooduck (Feb 8, 2022)

I've been with Target way too long.  I've seen this type of mentality before with so-called store leaders and other types of leaders too.  Be aware that whenever I see SDs, ETLs, etc. lashing out at multiple people for documented reasons that indicates to me that either: 1) they are on chopping blocks and can't manage their team and, consequently, are trying to get the store/team in line or 2) the leaders themselves were told unrealistic expectations of what  Target managers actually means and are just unhappy where they are.  In all fairness, Target Corporate expects many of these Store leaders to jump through hoops and even if making $150K+/year, it just isn't worth it.  (Just look at their leadership turnover now-and I am speaking for multiple districts within different regions)  However, it doesn't excuse this type of behavior.  You indicated you went to your leaders before-well, the Integrity line does the same.  If you make a call, they just flip it down to the stores to resolve unless it is a major issue like Store leaders are dealing drugs, etc. where Target foresees major liability.  If me, I would either 1) decide whether Target is worth it as the market is hot now, 2) transfer, or 3) hang low and wait out until leadership flips over. If indeed, the management is abusing practices file a claim with your state's department of labor but have multiple people present written documentation-e.g. attendance coaching due to a medical appointment, etc. Finally, I will say that a lot of people here are correct and you may not know what attendance issues, etc. others may have.  It could be 50/50 and not solely leadership.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Feb 8, 2022)

boobooduck said:


> the leaders themselves were told unrealistic expectations


Any time we get a new SD I always stress about if they are going to be drinking the Kool Aid.  It's funny though, any time we have got a SD who was driving Targets unrealistic expectations they never last long.  The SDs who have had the most success see things for what they are and have realistic expectations of how things can be done.


----------



## MavDog (Feb 9, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Any time we get a new SD I always stress about if they are going to be drinking the Kool Aid.  It's funny though, any time we have got a SD who was driving Targets unrealistic expectations they never last long.  The SDs who have had the most success see things for what they are and have realistic expectations of how things can be done.


Would they get fired or promoted or transfered? Because just because they stick around doesn't mean they are doing a good job


----------

